# Champney Island 11-20



## nix03 (Oct 20, 2021)

Chosen for the Champey Island  November hunt. Anybody ever hunt it?
Thanks


----------



## Fenderbuilt27 (Oct 21, 2021)

I will be there also. Tagging on for any help. See you there.


----------



## GTMODawg (Oct 25, 2021)

A buddy and I use to make the drive from Metro Atlanta back in the early 80s and hunt on standby.  Always got drawn back then.  Lot of birds in the area generally and we almost always killed some birds but it wasn't great by any stretch.   There is a LOT of area for birds to go when folks start invading on hunt days and most of that area has no pressure on it at all.  In the absence of a good front pushing in new birds they know full well where they can go without people being around.  

They used to take you to the impoundment you had been drawn for on a hay wagon or in the bed of a pickup truck.  There was a small boat at most locations that was needed to cross the ditch between the road and the impoundment.  I ain't sure some of that ditch may not be bottomless....it is most definitely deep enough to float your hat....but the impoundments themselves are abouth knee deep, or were, and very firm bottom for the most part.  Really hard to get hid properly and really hard to find an overhead cover unless you bring it with you and it is a lot of work to get everything across the ditch and set up before shooting time due to the start time.  It can be done but you gotta hustle.  They also used to provide some decoys but we never used them, we used our own....the ones they provided were not in great shape and were more likely to flare birds than pull birds.  There used to be a LOT of ringnecks, some teal, fewer widgeon and almost nothing else other than coots.  There were occasionally black ducks and tree ducks and gadwall and even a few mallards once in a while but I don't know that I ever shot or knew anyone who had killed anything other than ringers, teal and widgeon.  

back in the day it was usually a little better than the open area on Butler Island but not always....both locations can be really good or really bad and require a lot of time to learn them to be suffessful more often than not.  

On an interesting side note they used to have a log in the check in station where kill records were maintained, I think going back to the 1930s but I wouldn't bet on it.  What I do remember is there were a lot of snow geese, canada gees and even brant killed on that property back in the early days of it being public hunting land.  I would bet there hasn't been a snow goose in the area in 70 years and probably true of brant.  Someone told me there was a canada goose killed from time to time still but I would be surprised if they weren't golf course geese.  

If you ain't done it and you are a Georgia duck hunter it is almost a rite of passage.  It is about as ducky looking as anything in the state which is not a beaver swamp gets.....but it is or was very hit and miss.  We always had a big time and could grab lunch at Archies before heading back to Atlanta....but Archies has been closed for years now.


----------



## nix03 (Oct 27, 2021)

Thanks Dawg. It should be interesting at least and something different for us.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Oct 27, 2021)

When did Champney become a draw hunt?


----------



## across the river (Oct 27, 2021)

Mexican Squealer said:


> When did Champney become a draw hunt?




I believe this year is the first year they made it quota.  I think I saw the quota was 25 there, and now 25 on Butler.  I’m sure it will be a dove shoot.


----------



## nix03 (Oct 27, 2021)

across the river said:


> I believe this year is the first year they made it quota.  I think I saw the quota was 25 there, and now 25 on Butler.  I’m sure it will be a dove shoot.


That’s what I’m worried about.


----------



## Jdmb123 (Oct 28, 2021)

Always check the Dnr trailer hitch.


----------



## Grizzly1775 (Oct 28, 2021)

Do NOT try to cross a ditch unless you’re between two pvc poles. Even the ones out in the middle of the ponds. Don’t ask how I know that one. I would suggest leave the dog at home unless it gets unnaturally cold between now and then, there’s a couple gators in there that will make you contemplate your life choices at 5 in the mornin. Pm me if you got specific questions.


----------



## Ihunt (Oct 28, 2021)

I’ll second the dog needing to stay home. There are a lot of gators down there


----------



## lancek742 (Oct 28, 2021)

across the river said:


> I believe this year is the first year they made it quota.  I think I saw the quota was 25 there, and now 25 on Butler.  I’m sure it will be a dove shoot.


That might explain why I didn't get drawn for Butler with 2 points. First time that 2 points didn't get me drawn.


----------



## nix03 (Oct 28, 2021)

Jdmb123 said:


> Always check the Dnr trailer hitch.


Explain please?


----------



## across the river (Oct 28, 2021)

nix03 said:


> Explain please?



They pull trailers out that everyone rides to get dropped off and then picked up at your "blind."  Sort of like a hey ride out across the island.  A trailer popped off a hitch on one of them several years ago while people were on it.  I don't remember all the details, but I seem to remember a guy got hurt.


----------



## Jdmb123 (Oct 28, 2021)

I just looked for a thread to reference but couldn’t find it


----------



## Fenderbuilt27 (Oct 30, 2021)

I went and scouted Champney today. It’s going to be interesting. You might want to do the same.


----------



## nix03 (Oct 31, 2021)

Fenderbuilt27 said:


> I went and scouted Champney today. It’s going to be interesting. You might want to do the same.


It’s about 4 1/2 ride one way so gonna have to plan a day to do that.


----------



## across the river (Oct 31, 2021)

Fenderbuilt27 said:


> I went and scouted Champney today. It’s going to be interesting. You might want to do the same.



What good is scouting it going to do you?




nix03 said:


> It’s about 4 1/2 ride one way so gonna have to plan a day to do that.



Don't waste the gas or the time.


----------



## Fenderbuilt27 (Oct 31, 2021)

across the river said:


> What good is scouting it going to do you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you suggesting he just go blind and not know where he’s going or what he’s up against when he gets there?


----------



## across the river (Oct 31, 2021)

Fenderbuilt27 said:


> Are you suggesting he just go blind and not know where he’s going or what he’s up against when he gets there?



Yes, that is absolutely what I am suggesting.  You don't get to choose where you go on Butler, and I am sure this one will be the same on Champney.  You draw a number out of bucket that is your  "blind".  Each blind is one of the old rice fields. The will ride you out to that spot on trailer.  If there are birds there, they will be sitting on two or three of the fields (blinds).  If you get one of those blinds, then you will typically have a decent shot at killing some birds.   If you get one of the other blinds they haven't been sitting on, you are essentially in a dove shoot where every bird that flies over gets sky busted at.  You just hope one flies over low enough, or you get couple that make it through the gauntlet without getting shot at and will give your decoys a look.  Not being negative about it, just telling you how it is.   If you had Dan Denton or one of the others where you can pick your spot, then yeah, it absolutely makes since to go scout it right before the hunt and see where the birds are.   I even recommended scouting the DD hunt in another thread to another guy.  However, driving hours to scout Butler or Champney, would be the equivalent of driving hours to scout a pay dove shoot that will draw blinds.   It does you absolutely no good to know where the dead tree is at, the power line runs, or which side of the field the birds are flying in from, because you are going to end up in whatever spot you draw anyway.


----------



## Fenderbuilt27 (Oct 31, 2021)

across the river said:


> Yes, that is absolutely what I am suggesting.  You don't get to choose where you go on Butler, and I am sure this one will be the same on Champney.  You draw a number out of bucket that is your  "blind".  Each blind is one of the old rice fields. The will ride you out to that spot on trailer.  If there are birds there, they will be sitting on two or three of the fields (blinds).  If you get one of those blinds, then you will typically have a decent shot at killing some birds.   If you get one of the other blinds they haven't been sitting on, you are essentially in a dove shoot where every bird that flies over gets sky busted at.  You just hope one flies over low enough, or you get couple that make it through the gauntlet without getting shot at and will give your decoys a look.  Not being negative about it, just telling you how it is.   If you had Dan Denton or one of the others where you can pick your spot, then yeah, it absolutely makes since to go scout it right before the hunt and see where the birds are.   I even recommended scouting the DD hunt in another thread to another guy.  However, driving hours to scout Butler or Champney, would be the equivalent of driving hours to scout a pay dove shoot that will draw blinds.   It does you absolutely no go to know where the dead tree is at, the power line runs, or which side of the field the birds are flying in from, because you are going to end up in whatever spot you draw anyway.



The Champney hunt is not like the Butler hunt. You pick your on spot. First come first serve. I scouted it yesterday and now I know what questions I need to ask to make sure I have the best hunt possible. That was the reason I suggested it. I would be glad to maybe get together with some of the other folks that got picked to if anyone is interested.


----------



## across the river (Oct 31, 2021)

Fenderbuilt27 said:


> The Champney hunt is not like the Butler hunt. You pick your on spot. First come first serve. I scouted it yesterday and now I know what questions I need to ask to make sure I have the best hunt possible. That was the reason I suggested it. I would be glad to maybe get together with some of the other folks that got picked to if anyone is interested.



Who did you hear that from? I don't think that is right, but if that is indeed the case, then I would agree, scout it. However, I wouldn't worry about scouting it until the week before the hunt.  Champney is smaller than Butler, so if it will still be walk in, I don't see how 25 groups of three without drawn blinds is going to improve anything.   Good luck though, and let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Fenderbuilt27 (Oct 31, 2021)

I called and ask about it. Here are the regs. Notice how Butler talks about stand selection but Champney doesn’t mention it.


----------



## across the river (Oct 31, 2021)

Fenderbuilt27 said:


> I called and ask about it. Here are the regs. Notice how Butler talks about stand selection but Champney doesn’t mention it.



Like I said, if that is the case, then I agree with you, go scout it.   I just think that is going to be a cluster.  30 groups on Butler spread out was still way too many people IMO the times I've been, and now you are going to turn 25 groups out on Champney to go wherever.  I read they did it to reduce pressure and eliminate "hunter conflict', but I don't really see how cutting everybody loose helps.  I hope it works out for you all.


----------



## Shad30 (Nov 1, 2021)

across the river said:


> They pull trailers out that everyone rides to get dropped off and then picked up at your "blind."  Sort of like a hey ride out across the island.  A trailer popped off a hitch on one of them several years ago while people were on it.  I don't remember all the details, but I seem to remember a guy got hurt.



We were there on that trip. People, dogs, and hunting gear got thrown in 1 of the holes. I believe someones Benneli got messed up. I had a couple friends and family members on that wagon. I was on the wagon in front of them. we saw it happening and went to yelling jump.....only a couple listened. Very lucky the wagon didn't turn over on them.


----------



## Grizzly1775 (Nov 1, 2021)

There’s no way to run Champney the same as Butler. There’s only 3 ponds and a handful of places to get in each one. Not sure if they changed it to reduce pressure, I’ve only ever seen 25 groups in there at once on opening day. My guess is a quota is the only surefire way to monitor harvest number and species composition


----------



## across the river (Nov 2, 2021)

Grizzly1775 said:


> There’s no way to run Champney the same as Butler. There’s only 3 ponds and a handful of places to get in each one. Not sure if they changed it to reduce pressure, I’ve only ever seen 25 groups in there at once on opening day. My guess is a quota is the only surefire way to monitor harvest number and species composition


 
That was my point.  The DNR says the change was done to reduce pressure (see page 8  or 9 in link), yet you are going have a quota of 25, potentially 75 people total, and just turn them loose on a place smaller than Butler where a quota of 25 (used to be thirty) is still too many even with assigned spots.  It will be interesting to see how it turns out. 

https://georgiawildlife.com/sites/d...c Notice_Proposed Hunting Rules 2021–2023.pdf


----------



## Grizzly1775 (Nov 2, 2021)

I misread you, my bad. Interested to see how it turns out too. I sure enjoyed hunting there after the opener crowds dropped off, even if it was a coot shoot half the time. Hope everyone who draws has fun with it.


----------



## AndrewStrick (Nov 2, 2021)

I live about 10 minutes from Champney and I hunted it several times last year. If someone needs help scouting or a hunting partner let me know. I think a quota hunt for Champney is a bad idea, it usually is not crowded after the first week.


----------



## The Fever (Nov 5, 2021)

Fenderbuilt27 said:


> The Champney hunt is not like the Butler hunt. You pick your on spot. First come first serve. I scouted it yesterday and now I know what questions I need to ask to make sure I have the best hunt possible. That was the reason I suggested it. I would be glad to maybe get together with some of the other folks that got picked to if anyone is interested.


lol you should know this isn't true. Where there are birds, commanders will concentrate.


----------



## Fenderbuilt27 (Nov 6, 2021)

The Fever said:


> lol you should know this isn't true. Where there are birds, commanders will concentrate.


You have to get creative ?


----------



## The Fever (Nov 8, 2021)

Fenderbuilt27 said:


> You have to get creative ?



Like locking the gate behind you!


----------



## gunnerhall (Nov 23, 2021)

I hunted Champney this past weekend. No blind draw. You can pick your own spot. The water levels were very high (the WMA Manager had no clue what the level was). Saw birds and was able to shoot some. I used a kayak. I would not bring a dog as there are gators. I hope this place doesn't stay a quota hunt. It's the only walk in WMA that waterfowl hunters can go without getting harassed by deer hunters. The Georgia Chapter of Backcountry Hunters & Anglers are the only ones who spoke out against it going to quota at the DNR Regional hunt meetings. If you have any other questions feel free to email me at: hall.gunner@gmail.com


----------



## HappyTrails (Dec 5, 2021)

nix03 said:


> Chosen for the Champey Island  November hunt. Anybody ever hunt it?
> Thanks


Yes stinks


----------



## HappyTrails (Dec 5, 2021)

gunnerhall said:


> I hunted Champney this past weekend. No blind draw. You can pick your own spot. The water levels were very high (the WMA Manager had no clue what the level was). Saw birds and was able to shoot some. I used a kayak. I would not bring a dog as there are gators. I hope this place doesn't stay a quota hunt. It's the only walk in WMA that waterfowl hunters can go without getting harassed by deer hunters. The Georgia Chapter of Backcountry Hunters & Anglers are the only ones who spoke out against it going to quota at the DNR Regional hunt meetings. If you have any other questions feel free to email me at: hall.gunner@gmail.com


Totally agree! I even called to complain and was talked to by a very defensive worker. What a mess!


----------



## grunter (Dec 5, 2021)

So here’s my concern with the quota. I’ve been up there and looked at the 3 ponds on champney. One looks good, one looks crappy and the other unhuntable. So if it’s quota 25 and each guy can bring 2 buddies, that’s 75 guys. It’s going to be a mad dash for the good looking pond, you’ll be shining people off and racing to a spot only to have someone still set up “too close”. If you bypass trying to get into the good pond, you hunt the crappy looking and hope something gets pushed off the river and flies by low enough to shoot at. I don’t oppose making it quota but limiting the huntable area isn’t going to help the large number of people in there. I’ve killed some great ducks up there in years past, but that was before it was cool. If y’all come down, good luck, stay out of the ditches


----------



## HappyTrails (Dec 5, 2021)

across the river said:


> Like I said, if that is the case, then I agree with you, go scout it.   I just think that is going to be a cluster.  30 groups on Butler spread out was still way too many people IMO the times I've been, and now you are going to turn 25 groups out on Champney to go wherever.  I read they did it to reduce pressure and eliminate "hunter conflict', but I don't really see how cutting everybody loose helps.  I hope it works out for you all.


We had Champney last weekend and it SUCKED


----------

